# Jaw Jacker Questions



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am interested in purchasing a jaw jacker but first have a few questions. What length rod and action work the best I know box said fits most rods but just wondering if one works better than the others. Also how well do they work on perch and bluegill.


----------

